# SE Exam Results for CA



## cantilevered (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like all the PE's and FE's have received their results for the Oct exam. The board website says SE results will be out at the end of January (whatever that means).

Has anyone contacted the board to check status?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 17, 2011)

I personally haven't. Since this time around they are lurking &amp; posting on the board, they most likely will let us know.


----------

